# Question



## 108buzz (Aug 4, 2010)

I have several 1:18 scale WWII models (ie 21st Century, Blue Box) and I am looking to sell them. Where would be a good place to sell them (website etc.). Many are collectors and still in the original box.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Ebay.
You get a bigger audience of people looking for these. You could try Large Scale Planes website in the F/S forum. Gotta register though. I am a member there.

Max Bryant


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Also might list here in the "for sale" section and give a list of what you got. Inquiring minds want to know.
Bruce


----------

